# Which Router?



## Cheeks (Nov 3, 2012)

New to this forum. Came here from the creek if you know what I mean.

I've been meaning on getting a router since April. Well I have some that are my dads but they are all fixed base missing the wrenches, one has no handle, one is in a table. They have been deemed unsafe for my needs which is mortise and tenon joints and just unsafe in general.

I was originally set on a PC 690, didn't win a few of them, but the plunge system eventually turned me off. Turning the motor, forget about it.

I'm currently eyeing a Bosch 16176 EVS 2 1/2 HP router with only the plunge base for roughly $90 if no one else bids(2nd time it's been listed so I should not have competition). I can always get a fixed base later.

A Craftsman 130.26620(Bosch clone) with both bases also popped up at a lower price. A DW621 2HP is also on the table for a higher price.

Thanks for the advice in advance.

So is the 16176 EVS 2 1/2 HP router the way to go or should I get a different one?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Michael.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Once you become familiar with a plunge router Michael you won't ever want to get a fixed base one, only a second plunge one which can be left in the router table.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Ho Michael and welcome

The DW621 is an interesting router. I have the European version of that, the DW622, and if you are at all concerned with dust extraction it makes an excellent plunge router because it has such good extraction already built-in as opposed to ineffectual clip-on afterthoughts that so many routers still have

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Michael, PC 690 plunge models do exactly that... they plunge, the motor is only turned in the fixed base for height adjustment. The Bosch 1617EVS and the Craftsman 26620 are exactly the same except for the color and sub base plate. Both are made by Bosch. If you can get a better price on this Craftsman model then go for it. You can always change out the sub base plate if the need arises. If you should ever need parts you can order them from Bosch. I have a pair of 1617's that have been trouble free for over 11 years. All of the information about the 1617's parts and accessories applys to the 26620.


----------



## thorad (Jul 13, 2012)

Take a look on the Triton routers at tritontools.com

For some silly reason this message came when I tried to post the URL:
"The following errors occurred with your submission
You are only allowed to post URLs once you have at least 10 posts."


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I really like my Bosch 1617. I have it in a table most of the time, or use the fixed base. Not a speck of sawdust on the plunge base yet, but that may be peculiar to what I'm doing with it. Stopped dados are tempting, however.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cheeks said:


> New to this forum. Came here from the creek if you know what I mean.
> 
> I've been meaning on getting a router since April. Well I have some that are my dads but they are all fixed base missing the wrenches, one has no handle, one is in a table. They have been deemed unsafe for my needs which is mortise and tenon joints and just unsafe in general.


Welcome aboard. And, no, I don't know what you mean.

Unsafe? How? And who deemed them unsafe? If they run, and you don't want them, send them to me, I'm sure I can use them.


----------



## Cheeks (Nov 3, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Welcome aboard. And, no, I don't know what you mean.
> 
> Unsafe? How? And who deemed them unsafe? If they run, and you don't want them, send them to me, I'm sure I can use them.


From that other woodworking forum Sawmill Creek. Wasn't sure if I could mention another forum's name on this forum, but seem to be in the clear.

Granted the intended purpose makes them unsafe, but like Harry said plunge base routers are the only way to go. Then again I'm looking at a combo unit so as not to offend the fixed base guys.



pat warner said:


> Neither!
> The Rockwell/PC is a D-handled tool without the handle, impossible to handle safely. The Ryobi is just as unwieldly.
> I think you would be wise to talk this over with somebody.
> Your cuts are demanding, probably best done with a plunger and collar guide-bushes. And WMC has a million cutters that will work with guide bushes.





Peter Kuhlman said:


> As Pat says - you really need a plunge router to make boring type holes. Trying to tip a fixed base router with a running bit into the wood is really REALLY asking for trouble. Only way I would attempt it would be if you drilled a starter hole larger than the bit but you would really need to be careful. That old Rockwell router is missing the handle as Pat says. Please be careful.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

thorad said:


> Take a look on the Triton routers at tritontools.com
> 
> For some silly reason this message came when I tried to post the URL:
> "The following errors occurred with your submission
> You are only allowed to post URLs once you have at least 10 posts."


Thor, once you've posted 10 comments, your restrictions will be lifted, and you can post your links, pics, everything.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Cheeks said:


> New to this forum. Came here from the creek if you know what I mean.
> 
> I've been meaning on getting a router since April. Well I have some that are my dads but they are all fixed base missing the wrenches, one has no handle, one is in a table. They have been deemed unsafe for my needs which is mortise and tenon joints and just unsafe in general.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, Michael! You're amongst some of the nicest, and knowledgable people in this forum. I can't recommend a thing - but wanted to at least welcome you to the forum :happy:


----------



## Cheeks (Nov 3, 2012)

Is a dedicated plunger better than a combo plunger or is their no difference?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This depends on the brand Michael. Any of the major brands will be decent quality. The old saying: "You get what you pay for" usually holds true. People usually worry about buying their router for the cheapest price they can find but the router itself is only a small fraction of the cost of routing... the real cost is the price of the bits. If it will ease your mind the last magazine testing I saw of mid range combo kit routers listed the 1617EVS as top choice followed by the Crafstman 26620.(and they really are the same router)Both of these models use the accessories shown and I highly encourage you to buy and use the dust collection items to reduce clean up time and keep your lungs healthy. I included the Woodcraft PC style guide bushing kit since I consider it to be the best set offered. The 5 meter long vacuum hose is one of the best purchases I have made. It will work with most brands of tools and is long enough that your shop vac does not need to be under your feet when using your tools.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Cheeks said:


> Is a dedicated plunger better than a combo plunger or is their no difference?


Hi Michael

A dedicated plunger generally has a greater depth of plunge (important for work like mortising) and for a given motor size weighs less and costs less. Go to a plunger at the same price as a combo and you get a bigger, more powerful router altogether. Where plungers are better is depth of cut, weight and safety (because the cutter retracts into the base at the end of cut). Where they aren't as good is when there is a need to mount extremely large diameter cutters such as panel raising bits - in which case the fixed base or combo router can potentially be better. Even there, though, there are vertical panel raising bits designed for plunge routers, like these

I do a lot of portable routing, so for me the plunge router is far more versatile. But bear in mind that I'm in Europe where combos and fixed base routers are almost unknown, and where fixed base routers more or less disappeared about 35 to 40 years back

Regards

Phil


----------



## JanP (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Michael, for my two cents, I can only advise from experience. I've owned and used, on at least a weekly basis, a Bosch CSB 470 RLE electric drill for the last thirty years, similarly a Bosch PHG 520 heat gun, again thirty years old.

My lawnmower and branch shredder are both Bosch. Whilst I've bought, used and thrown away, cheaper tools over the years, not one of the Bosch tools has ever malfunctioned.

I've owned and used a GOF 1300 ACE router for the last ten years. Again it has never stopped, my only gripe being the ridiculously flimsy plastic dust collection collar.

You do get what you pay for and the old adage, "buy cheap, buy twice", still applies


----------



## Cheeks (Nov 3, 2012)

Two last questions. Should I stay away from the magnesium version since it's prone to corrosion? Was the Craftsman also made with magnesium?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Michael, it really isn't an issue. One of the best things you can do with any brand of combo kit router is to apply a thin coat of wax so it slides easy in the bases. That negates any problems you would encounter. The 26620 was built after the switch to aluminum bases.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Tho dated, little has changed in RouterDom.
The selection process.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Quillman said:


> Tho dated, little has changed in RouterDom.
> The selection process.


Yes indeed, Pat

Like your choices of plunge router :yes4: Interesting that even 20 years on modern routers aren't that much better, if ant better at all. Points up how good Elu really were back in the day

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil, the MR23 has a full 3" plunge and the same power as the PC 7518. LED worklights, very comfortable grips and both of mine are rock steady. Have you had the opportunity to try it? I would be interested on your opinion of it.(GOF model of course)


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Phil, the MR23 has a full 3" plunge and the same power as the PC 7518. LED worklights, very comfortable grips and both of mine are rock steady. Have you had the opportunity to try it? I would be interested on your opinion of it.(GOF model of course)


Hi Mike

The GOF1600CE (MR23) is still comparitively rare here - unsurprising when you realise that its' street price puts it above a deWalt DW625 or Makita RP2301FCX . I did try the earlier GOF1400ACE (1617EVS?) side by side with a Festo OF1000 and my MOF177e a couple of years back but it really was far too low power for my kind of use. Unlike others I found the fixed base of minimal use (much architectural ironmongery these days installs in pockets - which means a plunge router is no luxury) and the plunger base seemed big and awkward in comparison to the Festo, or for that matter a DW621/DW622. I suspect that the GOF1600CE (MR23) might be similarly underpowered, if not as much this time. One recurrent application I have is deep mortising in fire check doors and for that 1850 watts is just about enough. Another is Corian where I long ago concluded that 2000 watts is the bare minimum; even Festool went up to 2200 watts on their new router, the OF2200, partly in response to complaints about lack of power/torque on the Mafell-built OF2000. Mafell similarly went up to 2600 watts on their revised LO65ec router, with the Cuprex high-power motor. Anyway Corian is the main reason why I bought the newer 2000 watt DW625 (Typ 6). Since earlier this year I've also been carrying a DW622 (1400 watt DW621) which supplanted a 12-year-old OF1000 and it might be handy if I could get to try the DW622 side by side with a GOF1600CE (MR23). I'd be especially interested in how good the dust extraction on the Bosch model is and how heavy/light it is in comparison. If I can arrange a test I'll post a side-by-side comparison.... and whether or not I'm a convert

Regards

Phil


----------



## Cheeks (Nov 3, 2012)

Rather than start a new thread.

Now it's time to talk accesories, since I'm getting the Craftsman 130.220, do I need anything other than the *Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers* or am I set and ready to route?


----------



## Cheeks (Nov 3, 2012)

Cheeks said:


> Rather than start a new thread.
> 
> Now it's time to talk accesories, since I'm getting the Craftsman 130.26620, do I need anything other than the *Milescraft 1211 Base Plate Metal-Nose Bushing Set for Routers* or am I set and ready to route?


That's 130.26620. Couldn't edit the post.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That would do it. Another option is to buy a PC 690 sub base plate if you want to use the brass PC style guide bushings instead of the plastic Milescraft. If you purchase the new clear Bosch sub base plate you would need the quck change mechanism and the PC adapter plus a centering cone. Any of these methods will work.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.

I´d like to know your opinion about BOSH 1619EVS. This will be the one that I´ll install in my RT.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

thorad said:


> Take a look on the Triton routers at tritontools.com
> 
> For some silly reason this message came when I tried to post the URL:
> "The following errors occurred with your submission
> You are only allowed to post URLs once you have at least 10 posts."


Hey, Thor; welcome! 
The 10 post protocol is to prevent drive-by spammers from ruining the experience here. As I just suggested to 'John', on another thread, say "Hi" and introduce yourself to other new members as they appear, obviously in separate posts. You'll be at 10 in a jiffy.


----------



## Cheeks (Nov 3, 2012)

Just thought I would give you guys an update:

After the estimated delivery date having past, I still did not receive my Craftsman 130.26620 router. Worried, I messaged the seller and have note received a reply after 24 hours. I decided to look through his feedback again. Low and behold there was one negative feedback left less than 24 hours before the end of the auction, from someone who did not receive the exact same item I won in auction. The item I was bidding on was apparently a re-listed item. I did not see that particular feedback when I first placed my bid and he had 32 positive and 1 neutral in his lifespan on Ebay since June 2012. Sellers, who he brought items from, commented on his fast payment and were happy from him. Buyers commented on fast shipping and receiving the items as described.

Opened a case with Ebay and will most likely be looking for a new router.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I've used ebay & Craigslist for several years, and have not been burned...yet. Good luck with recovering your expense.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alexis, I am sorry I missed your question. (You can always PM me if I miss something)

The 1619EVS is a very good router. There is a plunge lock out so you do not need to remove the springs for table mounting. It was top rated in the last magazine test I am aware of.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Mike said:


> Alexis, I am sorry I missed your question. (You can always PM me if I miss something)
> 
> The 1619EVS is a very good router. There is a plunge lock out so you do not need to remove the springs for table mounting. It was top rated in the last magazine test I am aware of.


Thank you very much, Mike.

I only need to install the plate in my RT but the one that I have does not fit with 1619EVS' base so I will drill the aluminum plate.

Best regards.


----------



## thorad (Jul 13, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Thor; welcome!
> The 10 post protocol is to prevent drive-by spammers from ruining the experience here. As I just suggested to 'John', on another thread, say "Hi" and introduce yourself to other new members as they appear, obviously in separate posts. You'll be at 10 in a jiffy.


OK. But since my english is quite poor I don't think this is a forum for me anyhow. So bye, bye from me!


----------

